# Ferguson TO-20



## rssmith07 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey guys. I just picked up a TO-20. When I purchased it, it had carry-all on the 3pt, so it was carrying a load. When I took the carry-all off, the lifts automatically raise and will not lower with the hydraulics lever. Is this a setting I can adjust or bad hydraulics?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

My first thought would lead me to slack in the draft spring. Look at the bracket(yoke) or whatever you care to call it. It's the part where the top link connects to the tractor. If you can grab it with both hands and move it in and out, it's too loose. This can/will affect lift operation when weight(or upward force) is applied on a three point mounted implement. It's entirely possible that adjustment/wear here can allow the position control to function somewhat correctly with the three point loaded, but when load is removed, the poorly adjusted draft linkage causes the lift arms to raise. If this appears to be true in your case, you need to get a manual(or find someone with one) and go through the adjustment procedures listed.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Steve,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

The Ferguson TO-20 was built from 1948 through 1951. The lift has draft control only (for plowing), so it will always behave a little funky. If you put your body weight on the lift arms, they should go down. Below is an explanation extracted from the internet explaining why Harry Ferguson built them this way:

"Position control on the Ferguson System became standard
on the Ferguson TO-35 and later models with the
“Quadramatic Control.” TO-30 and earlier models [TO-20] do not
have built in position control. Harry Ferguson initially
viewed tractors as tillage machines in which draft control
is ideal. However, draft control does not work with nonground
engaging implements where the top link is in tension.
Cranes, blades, mowers, and carry-boxes are a few
of the many implements where controlling the height from
the ground, or position is desirable.
Using non-ground engaging implements on early Ferguson
tractors can be frustrating as there is no true neutral
position on the quadrant control. You can often get it
close but invariably the pump pressure is a little high or
low compared to the implement weight. This means the
lift arms may drift up or down over time."

PS: Sorry Fedup, we were typing at the same time!


----------



## rssmith07 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Thank You*

Thanks Harry and FedUp. There's definitely some looseness in the spring, so let me scour and see if I can find an adjustment procedure. I appreciate the assistance guys, loving the little Fergie.


----------



## Tim Sinclair (Nov 30, 2017)

harry16 said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> ...


I have just purchased a TO-20 is there an aftermarket or updated part that I can install to make the position control work better with a true neutral position? Very difficult to operate a back blade that I use on a regular basis. Thanks, Tim


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Tim, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your tractor has draft control only (see posts above), with no position control "fix" that I know of. 

When using your back blade, are your problems occurring when you are pulling dirt? This operation can push in on the top link spring and cause the draft control to lift the blade to reduce load. Please describe your difficulties.


----------



## Tim Sinclair (Nov 30, 2017)

Anytime I lift or lower the 3 pt. it will not stay at a neutral position, it always drifts up or down.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Tim,

With draft control, there are two positions you can depend on...full "up" and full "down", with no reliable control in between. Which is what you are describing. Basically, you bought the wrong tractor for what you want to do. The old Fergusons were built for plowing only (draft control only). Designed to keep the plows in the ground, with relatively constant pulling force.

See attachment. You can use a chain stabilizer system to set the position you want to work with. But even then, the draft control system might raise the blade if it is pulling too hard.


----------

